# Freebsd 9.0 Release -> 9.0 Stable



## oliwiak82 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello,
I have a problem with reaching my freebsd after on-line upgrade.

From my logs I can see that (mergmaster step):


```
*** Displaying differences between ./etc/netstart and installed version:

--- /etc/netstart       2012-02-02 12:01:54.000000000 +0100
+++ ./etc/netstart      2012-07-10 10:05:13.000000000 +0200
@@ -24,7 +24,7 @@
 # OUT OF THE USE OF THIS SOFTWARE, EVEN IF ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF
 # SUCH DAMAGE.
 #
-# $FreeBSD: release/9.0.0/etc/netstart 210862 2010-08-05 15:11:03Z ume $
+# $FreeBSD: src/etc/netstart,v 1.72.2.2 2012/05/18 18:26:03 rea Exp $
 #      From: @(#)netstart      5.9 (Berkeley) 3/30/91
 #

@@ -52,7 +52,6 @@
 # . /etc/rc.d/atm3.sh ${_start}
 /etc/rc.d/netif ${_start}
 /etc/rc.d/ipsec ${_start}
-/etc/rc.d/dhclient ${_start}
 /etc/rc.d/ppp ${_start}
 /etc/rc.d/ipfw ${_start}
 /etc/rc.d/routing ${_start}

  Use 'd' to delete the temporary ./etc/netstart
  Use 'i' to install the temporary ./etc/netstart
  Use 'm' to merge the temporary and installed versions
  Use 'v' to view the diff results again

  Default is to leave the temporary file to deal with by hand

How should I deal with this? [Leave it for later] i

   *** ./etc/netstart installed successfully
```

My configuration is that I use dhcpclient to receive WAN ip.
Why entry:

```
-/etc/rc.d/dhclient ${_start}
```
Is no longer in /etc/netstart?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2012)

Accept the changes, DHCP will work.


----------

